# What arrows do the Pros use?



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

i dont believe you can shoot IBO HC with glue in tips. they must be screw ins and inserts. 

there are many that are shooting fat shafts. i shoot Goldtip 22 series pros. 
i think Tim Gillingham uses 30X pros. we have a few local guys that shoot Xcutters. i know of a ton of guys that are shoting 22 series pros.

my setup is not based on speed. it was based on what is the most forgiving shaft i can set up for my bow. my speed is 283 fps. arrows are 338 grains at 63 lbs. FOC is 10.13 . i am legal for IBO, NFAA and ASA . and i dont have to worry aobut being to close to 5 grs per pound.

i would rather spend time on range estimation than trying to squeeze all the speed out of my bow i can. plus speed doesnt really get you a whole lot. Burly Hall Proves this in his video. he shows the real differance in a bow that shoots 280 fps and one that shoots 310 fps. 

if you can shoot the fatboys accurately out of your setup then i say your good to go. just practice the range estimation and you will get more 10s and 11s.

Shoot Strong
Tony


----------



## jgd2305 (Oct 2, 2005)

Your right, I meant to say screw ins.


----------

